# Anyone serve in the Battle of the River Plate?



## kurt2997 (Mar 11, 2008)

I am currently doing some research on this battle and would love to get in contact with some veterans who served in it. If you did, then please PM me
Thank you.

Alex


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Alex,
A PM will work wonders and you can follow it up with an email exchange once you are in contact with whoever makes a PM. The Site Owners ask that email addresses are not displayed - this is more to protect the Member than the Site Owner - so I have taken the liberty of editing your post accordingly.
(Thumb) 
Mark


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Alex
There are two HMS Exeter Associations in existance, one consists of those who served during the Battle of the River Plate and the other consists of those who served in the ship at the Battle of the Java Sea and became Prisoners of War. I conducted the Annual Reunion Service at the beginning of the month for the Java Sea Association. I will contact the Secretary to ask if he can provide a contact for the River Plate Association.
Regards
Peter4447


----------

